# The Unofficial Official TLF ATV and SxS Picture & Discussion Topic



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This is for The Lawn Forum members to post pictures of and discuss their All Terrain Vehicles and Side by Sides or similar utility and/or sport off road vehicle machines.

Here is my 2015 Honda Rincon 680 ATV with its rear cargo carrier and RIGID Industries 10-inch Radiance LED light bar, and brush bumper bar, getting its battery topped off while I get ready to ride it again, soon I hope! I really like this machine, torquey, reliable, quiet, fast, and if it can get traction, it can climb anything I have ever come up against. It wheelies easily, making it easy to loft the front wheels up and over fallen trees and obstacles. It will hit an indicated 60 mph with two people on board.  It is so quiet it will not spook deer (or neighbors) in the woods.

Post up some pictures of your machine and tell us why you like it!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Side shot:


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Not sure if two wheel stuff is included but here's my KTM 300, complete woods weapon


And here's the yamaha grizzly 80 I just fixed up and got running that I turned into my spray rig.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@coreystooks

Two wheeled off road vehicles are great, and your KTM is awesome. That's a two-stroke, right?

I grew up watching Roger DeCoster race, so I have been a fan of KTMs for a long time.

And I really like what you did with that ATV for a spray rig. I bet that thing is fun, too!

I had a 2008 Kawasaki Teryx side by side, but I had to sell it when I moved back to the suburbs.

It is riding around up in the Oregon woods now. I sold my 2006 Rincon too, but had to get another!

Thanks for showing your bike - really cool looking...!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@FlowRider I Appreciate it and yes it's a two stroke and you were lucky to get to see DeCoster race he was the man back in the day.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, I was at the US MX Grand Prix at Sears Point Raceway in California back in 1976, maybe 1977 (?).

DeCoster was struggling that day, racing against "Bad" Brad Lackey among others, and he crashed.

There was a long downhill with a buttonhook at the top which everyone was riding down to the bottom.

DeCoster blasted around the berm, hit a jump at the top, and flew down the hill passing 10 riders in the air, landing at the bottom leaving everyone watching astonished at what he had just pulled off, and he proceeded to get back to the front. I can't remember if he won, but he was on the podium.

One of the most amazing feats of sheer athletic prowess I have ever seen. I will never forget that...!

I think he was the greatest Motocross rider of his era, and there were a lot of good riders then. Joel Robert, Brad Lackey, "Jammin'" Jimmy Weinert, Torsten Hallman, Bob "Hurricane" Hannah, etc.

Maybe I will post some pictures of my street bikes. Kind of quiet up in here. Still Winter and all....


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

My first real 4 wheeler to me was a 1987 Suzuki Quadracer 250r. I then upgraded to a 1988 Suzuki LT500r Quadzilla, billet racing struts. Extended swing arm and ran on methanol. I then upgraded again to what you see below. It started out as a stock 1988 Quadzilla engine and then had a different cylinder adapted to it, also runs on methanol, MSD ignition, one off hybrid clutch made by me. Haven't raced it in about a year. Just sits in the garage in front of the rider mower


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

2strokeracer said:


> My first real 4 wheeler to me was a 1987 Suzuki Quadracer 250r. I then upgraded to a 1988 Suzuki LT500r Quadzilla, billet racing struts. Extended swing arm and ran on methanol. I then upgraded again to what you see below. It started out as a stock 1988 Quadzilla engine and then had a different cylinder adapted to it, also runs on methanol, MSD ignition, one off hybrid clutch made by me. Haven't raced it in about a year. Just sits in the garage in front of the rider mower


Holy Smokes! That thing looks seriously fast! I bet it throws a rooster tail you can see for 100 feet!!

Do you lay down on it? It looks like you could.

I used to go ride four wheelers at Pismo Beach in California. We had a two stroke Honda Odyssey. Not the minivan, a dune buggy style single seat sand racer. Thing was an absolute hoot to ride!!

There is a hill there called the Widowmaker. Every evening at dusk people gather. It is 700 feet, straight up at about 70 degrees. You have to start at the very bottom of the hill and drive straight up from a standing start. Very few machines can make it over the top. Everyone cheers if you make it.

The only vehicles I ever saw go over the top were custom sand rats built with turbo Corvair engines.

We had sand paddle wheels on the Odyssey. It would throw a rooster tail for 60-70 feet. We would camp out on the dunes, ride all day, go watch the Widowmaker wrecks, and eat campfire cooking.

It was a very special place to go. Had to use four wheel drive trucks to get out there just to ride...!   :thumbup:


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah im aware of pismo, dumont, glamis. Just have never been out there. I would love to go. I lived in Louisiana for a few yrs and there was an old sand dune place we could go. Here's a short vid of the alky burning stock frame Quadzilla I had. Only time I had ever been on this bike, needless to say there was cotter pins and locknuts installed after this.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NB6QkdrmX4I&t=69s


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a video of a pretty tricked out Honda Odyssey two stroke single seat dune buggy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x8oMwIScJo

Ours was yellow, but it was a fun machine to ride in the sand. Lawsuits killed the beast in the end....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

2strokeracer said:


> Yeah im aware of pismo, dumont, glamis. Just have never been out there. I would love to go. I lived in Louisiana for a few yrs and there was an old sand dune place we could go. Here's a short vid of the alky burning stock frame Quadzilla I had. Only time I had ever been on this bike, needless to say there was cotter pins and locknuts installed after this.


For about three seconds, that four wheeler became a really fast three wheeler...! QUADZILLA!! :shock:

Yeah, riding off road is always an adventure, especially in sand. Suzuki two strokes were always fast.

I had a Suzuki TS 250 Savage enduro bike I used to ride to high school every day when I was living in California. That thing would wheelie for blocks. I loved riding it, took it to the beaches, Sequoia forests, fire trails, woods, reservoirs, freeways, everywhere. Jumped it off road doing cross ups, etc.

I was late for school one morning, cut a corner and sensed a vehicle in my peripheral vision.

Slammed on the brakes just in time to just kiss the passenger door of a local police officer's cruiser.

He let me off with a warning, but only after I had buffed the tire tread mark off his squad car decal!

I think he recognized that I was more scared than he was surprised, so he told me to slow it down....

:lol:  :bd: :nod:


----------

